# He has gone and done it again.....



## Watson (Oct 22, 2016)

Boy, 13, missing from Toowoomba 


? Queensland Police Service Police are seeking public assistance to help locate a boy reported missing from Toowoomba. 
Police have concerns for a teenager*missing from Toowoomba in*Queensland.
The 13-year-old was last seen on Greenwattle Street around 3pm on Friday, and has not made contact with anyone since.
He is described as being around 140cm*tall with a slim build and wavy brown hair.
He was last seen wearing a blue shirt, black shorts and red and black runners.
Anyone with information is urged to contact Crime Stoppers on 1800 333 000.

http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/austr...oowoomba/ar-AAjhs7j?li=AA4Znz&ocid=spartandhp

from 8 hours ago....Greenwattle St is less than 150 ft from Aarons house....


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi stalker, i don?t even live in Toowoomba ya dumb shit, but carry on, seeing your still infatuated with my asshole, i can go a week without mentioning you, you obviously cant.....I OWN YOUR MIND CUNT


----------



## Watson (Oct 24, 2016)

just let the kid go!


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 24, 2016)

Watson said:


> I just let the kid go!



you sic cunt


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 24, 2016)

dingos got him


----------



## charley (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## SheriV (Oct 25, 2016)

Is this all ag is now? Grif and azza pounding each other?


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 25, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Is this all ag is now? Grif and azza pounding each other?



i went a week and said nothing, he cant, its blatantly obvious who the real prick is here, and his dead mum jokes on me are getting old, was her birthday the other day and i miss my mum.


----------



## charley (Oct 25, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> i went a week and said nothing, he cant, its blatantly obvious who the real prick is here, and his dead mum jokes on me are getting old, was her birthday the other day and i miss my mum.



...  come on Azza, post some other 'shit'...  if you post about your personal life ,you leave the door open for attack.   e.g. I've posted shit about my weed use, my struggling with my wife from South America, & how difficult it can be...so people can say whatever they want.. it's becoming painful to log in here, no new posts , just tired old disputes,,,  


... just don't forget Azza...  'where there's dope. there's hope' ...


----------



## XYZ (Oct 25, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Is this all ag is now? Grif and azza pounding each other?



Truth!


----------



## Watson (Oct 26, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> i went a week and said nothing, he cant, its blatantly obvious who the real prick is here, and his dead mum jokes on me are getting old, was her birthday the other day and i miss my mum.



at least she smells better now....


----------



## BioRep (Oct 26, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Watson (Oct 27, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> i went a week and said nothing, he cant, its blatantly obvious who the real prick is here, and his dead mum jokes on me are getting old, was her birthday the other day and i miss my mum.



not a single post goes by.........


----------



## Watson (Oct 27, 2016)

charley said:


> ...  come on Azza, post some other 'shit'...  if you post about your personal life ,you leave the door open for attack.   e.g. I've posted shit about my weed use, my struggling with my wife from South America, & how difficult it can be...so people can say whatever they want.. it's becoming painful to log in here, no new posts , just tired old disputes,,,
> 
> 
> ... just don't forget Azza...  'where there's dope. there's hope' ...



mate you have to write it really big with crayons, then he will understand AND get an erection because he will think you are a young boy!


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 28, 2016)

jesus, you 2 guys need to get a marriage counselor


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 29, 2016)

heckler, its not me its him, we all know who the bigger man is here


----------



## Watson (Oct 29, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> heckler, its not me its him, we all know who the bigger man is here



yup, not a single post goes by 

being pwned for 4 years has taught you nothing 

hook, line and sinker


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 30, 2016)

you and your rants, thinking you have owned someone, your delusional, have some truth serum fuckface, last i looked, even when I?m not here for months, you mention me, thats not owning dickhead, everyone here hates you so fuck off and suck off a stiff


----------

